# Taking up fly fishing



## gregmaustin (Jun 3, 2013)

I wanna get a fly fishing rod and try to give it the ol college try. Can anyone give me suggestions on getting a fly rod and a full setup? For a good price. Dont want anything trashy, but also not sure if I'll use it a lot. Just would like to try it out! Any suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## dachshund (Jun 7, 2013)

Practice, practice and more practice is going to be key. I took a class with Texas Fly Fishers a couple of years ago. They provided the equipment and the course included both class and casting sessions. Barkely Souders was my instructor. Dont know if he is still around with them. Great guy. Funny thing is that I bought a 8 wt rod/reel setup and have yet to get out and use it but that is going to change this summer. I was also talking to a guy who works at BassPro in Katy and he told me they have free casting classes every Saturday at 9 AM.


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

If you're looking for an easy way to give flyfishing a try, I suggest checking out the Texas Flyfishers. We're a group that is into all aspects of fly fishing, and at any level. Brand new beginners (I was one a couple of years ago) up to some guys who are experts and catch more fish and throw more flyline than you can imagine.

Wanna go fishing? Planned outings in both freshwater and saltwater. Just sign up and show up.

Need some casting lessons? Those are taught too, beginning, intermediate, double haul.

Wanna tie your own flies? Yep, teach those classes too.

Build your own fly rods? Yep - some really talented rod builders in the club, some really beautiful work.

Conservation, views on trips, outfitters, etc. All rolled into one organization. Take a look at the website: www.texasflyfishers.org and come on out. Meetings are the last Tuesday of the month, and in August there is often an "expo" meeting where club members display their talents. A lot to offer; and a great way to learn.

Or... pm me and I can show you a few basics. I live in League City too, and fish a few of the neighborhood ponds.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Well put itch2fish. To anyone who wants to explore using a fly rod there is no better place to start than the folks over at TFF. There are plenty of members who are more than willing to share their knowledge and give back to a sport that has been so gratifying to them. The outings are fantastic and usually your more tired from laughing and enjoying yourself than from the fishing. You'll see what I mean.

Our meetings are held over at the Bayland Community Center off Bissonett. Our "Mini Expo" is a real hit for those who have the "bug"! Check out our website, lots of info there and see you at our next meeting.


----------



## Whodthunkit (Jan 12, 2013)

Good recommendations above! Whatever you do, do not buy a fly rod from Bass Pro. The "whitefish" or whatever the BP brand is is junk and they will not honor a broken rod tip if it's over 1 year old. I made the mistake of buying two when I was entering the sport, and it was a huge waste of money. Best bang for your buck I've found is a Temple Fork Outfitter (TFO) rod. Great rods, great warranty, and very fair price! It's easy to get carried away and quickly overwhelmed with fly rods just don't make the same mistake I did! Good luck.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Orvis, Reddington, St Croix & Temple Fork Outfitters all have good starter kits. Of course, you might find a good used set-up as well. As several of the guys here have said, come check out Texas FlyFishers. It's a good opportunity to get to know the sport. Hope to see you at our next meeting!


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Whodthunkit said:


> Good recommendations above! Whatever you do, do not buy a fly rod from Bass Pro. The "whitefish" or whatever the BP brand is is junk and they will not honor a broken rod tip if it's over 1 year old. I made the mistake of buying two when I was entering the sport, and it was a huge waste of money. Best bang for your buck I've found is a Temple Fork Outfitter (TFO) rod. Great rods, great warranty, and very fair price! It's easy to get carried away and quickly overwhelmed with fly rods just don't make the same mistake I did! Good luck.


I bought my fly rod from Bass Pro, although its not a BPS brand.

The best and only fly rod i have used is the pflueger kit from BPS for 65 bucks.

It is a good, solid 5 wt with enough flex to have fun fighting the smallest of fish.
It is aa good starter rod, as it isnt too expensive, and lasts a long time.

I have had mine for over 3 years, and the plastic is still on the cork handle! I havent even needed to replace the fly line that came with it yet.

Buy this, and you wont regret it!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a four to five year old BPS "White River" 8'-6" 5 weight fly rod that I have caught 100's of bass, carp, perch, and catfish on. The "broken tip" is easily accomplished if you try to lift your fish with the rod. I will admit this rod is designed for the low budget fisher (me) but still works well. Sorry you had a bad experience with BPS. They are usually pretty good with their customer service. My rod was $85.00 and you can't expect to get a replacement warranty for that kind of money. But if it has the BPS logo they will honor their equipment for like you said a year (keep your receipt). 

Work on your landing technique and broken rod tips will be a thing of the past. Good Luck!


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

TFO makes a great entry level rod. As to the BPS casting class, I watched once and there was one instructor with about twenty students. Not good. Take a lesson at iFly or FTU.


----------

